# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El Ministerio estudia que las desalinizadoras sean sufragadas por todo el país

## NoRegistrado

> *Estarán integradas en un nuevo gestor del agua, que será una de las piezas clave del futuro Plan Hidrológico*
> ALICANTE. Como sucede con la electricidad y con el AVE, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente considera que las inversiones que se han realizado durante los últimos años para generar y distribuir el agua deben ser sufragadas por todos los usuarios españoles, con independencia de dónde estén construidas las infraestructuras hidráulicas. Es la base del llamado 'Adif del Agua' que estudia poner en marcha el departamento de Miguel Arias Cañete, y con el que se trata de dar una solución a las plantas desalinizadoras construidas a lo largo del litoral mediterráneo y que están infrautilizadas. 
> 
> Una de las propuestas que se están analizando consiste en repercutir el coste y mantenimiento de las desalinizadoras entre todos los usuarios -población y regantes- a través de un canon que podría traducirse en unos pocos céntimos, según ha apuntado el consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá. El objetivo de esta iniciativa es mejorar el reparto del agua y armonizar los precios a través de un nuevo organismo que se encargaría de gestionar todos los recursos disponibles, tanto naturales como generados industrialmente. El 'Adif del agua' sería similar a la 'cesta del agua' que intentó aplicar la anterior Administración socialista cuando José Puxeu se encontraba al frente de la Secretaría de Estado


http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/201402...-20140202.html

Tócate las narices!!!
 Cañete se quiere saltar la DMA y las normas que dicen que el que usa el agua debe pagar su coste; bueno, de hecho ya se la ha saltado, y ahora sale con ésto.
 Pero éste hombre no podría gobernar su parcela pensando en todos los españoles, no sólo en dos regiones?
 Madre mía qué personaje.
Lo malo es que tiene vía libre hasta las próximas elecciones y va a meter todo lo que pueda. Va costar décadas arreglar el desaguisado que está formando, tanto en aguas, como en montes como en costas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

http://www.farodevigo.es/economia/20...ja/983021.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exacto. Sobre todo cuando el oro te lo venden a precio de harina.

 También es cierto que el oro hay que pagarlo; pero es muy bonito, y a todos nos gusta, si en lugar de comprarlo, se hereda.

 Es un artículo que salió en todos los periódicos del grupo. Y aparte de no entrar en las tonterías políticas que comenta, siendo un territorio en el cual la corrupción total y el derroche a manos llenas del dinero público ha sido la bandera de las últimas años, sólo cito una frase sacada del mismo, que es la madre del cordero.



> *A falta de saber el coste que se fijará para el agua producida en Torrevieja, la única referencia son los 0,8 euros/m3 de la desaladora operativa en Alicante. El agua del Tajo cuesta 0,1 euros. No hay competencia posible*.


 Mientras los ribereños estén pagando una cantidad muy superior a esos 0,1 euros/m3, aparte de una injusticia sin igual, supone que el agua la estamos subvencionando todos los españoles.

0,098 el m3 es un coste tan irrisorio que no sé si en alguna localidad sin una abundancia extrema de agua, alguien tendrá un coste igual. Hace poco la pagaban a 0,19.
 Así, no hay sistema alguno que pueda competir, es totalmente lógico.
 Por no hablar de los costes medioambientales, que de esos nadie se acuerda.

 La verdad, no sé donde tienen nuestros dirigentes, éstos y los otros, la DMA que se aceptó en el 2000, en ella dice se dice que el recibo del agua debe contener el total de los costes. Hay zonas en España que deben estar exentos de cumplir ciertas normas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

Aquí había unos mensajes sobre desalación mediante el uso de CO2. Los he movido a un nuevo hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...i%C3%B3n-y-CO2

----------

